# C.I.G.A.R. - XIKAR Event 11-10-07



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

2235 Thousand Oaks
Suite 104
San Antonio, Texas 78232

210-404-2626

www.cigar-sa.com


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is an update with a couple of additions to our event tomorrow. Should be a blast !!


----------

